# Newt Gingrich is a socialist



## Bruno@MT (Mar 14, 2011)

No doubt about it. He's an evil socialist. Or communist. They're all the same scum.

He lambasted Clinton about having sex with Lewinsky. But he himself was doing the same thing (preferred oral sex because then he could say he hadn't slept with her) and clinton was a left wing socialist treehugger so Gingrich must be one too. He also said that as a politician it wasn't important what he did, but what he said. Dead giveaway for socialist hypocrisy and meddling in other peoples affairs, that, the filthy commie.

He had 22 checks bounce and we all know that socialists are deadbeats who don't want to pay their bills. He pressed his divorce papers while his wife was in the hospital which is clearly NOT what a respectable honorable conservative (are there any other kind?) would do so that must make him a socialist. After all, there are only 2 options (fine upstanding conservative or socialist trash).

He was a draft dodger and that is another typical giveaway of being a lefty, not one of those fine freedom loving conservative patriots.

He also hijacked charities, misappropriated taxpayer money, and is generally corrupt. We all know that is what socialists do, right? Steal your hard earned tax money (making you pay even more) and they have no morals (again a giveaway for socialism) or qualms about taking money which was meant to go to public interests (hmm... this one's a bit dodgy here but I'll JUST HIDE MY LACK OF LOGIC BY USING ALL CAPS AND IGNORING EVERYONE WHO POINTS THIS OUT)

The scum also pillaged their joint accounts before presenting the divorce papers and had to be taken to court to leave his wife enough so that medical bills and untilities could be paid. Everybody knows that all socialists want to take your money for themselves and this certainly fits the bill so this must make him a communist (which is the same as the socialists, they're all a red menace).

With this I have irrefutably proven that Newt Gingrich is a socialist scumbag (and probably everyone who has ever voted for him too, you red Hitler loving commies). Anyone who disagrees with me clearly just doesn't get it.

So there!


----------



## crushing (Mar 14, 2011)

Calling a politican out as a socialist is usually done in the manner below which regards political philosophy and voting record.  Often it is done by posting a link and including some of the highlights from that link that support the claim.  Don't forget to end the post with a request to discuss.
==========================================================

*Newt Gingrich is a socialist *

http://www.unelected.org/socialist-of-the-week-newt-gingrich

-In the 1970s, Newt Gingrich voted for the creation of the Department of Education
-Again in the 1970s, Gingrich voted to give communist China &#8220;Most Favored Nation&#8221; status.
-In 1994, Newt Gingrich voted to give $166 million of taxpayer money to a bureaucracy whose job it is to steal taxpayer money: The IRS. Funny how a guy who claims to want to shrink government expands it and supports the progressive income tax, which is another one of the planks listed in the Communist Manifesto.
-Gingrich voted to give $13 billion and $31.8 billion in foreign aid in 1994 and 1995 respectively. What&#8217;s with the spreading of the wealth, Newt? Is it only socialism when it is domestic aid like welfare?
-Newt Gingrich was the driving force behind the passage of NAFTA and GATT (which were championed by the Clinton/Gore administration) in the 1990s 

Please discuss.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Mar 14, 2011)

crushing said:


> Calling a politican out as a socialist is usually done in the manner below which regards political philosophy and voting record.  Often it is done by posting a link and including some of the highlights from that link that support the claim.  Don't forget to end the post with a request to discuss.
> ==========================================================
> 
> *Newt Gingrich is a socialist *
> ...



Good idea. Though you forgot to include links to the trail of personal and moral failings of the subject. I may just take this approach for my upcoming 'George Bush is a Nazi' thread.
Although it could also become 'Sarah Palin is a Nazi'.


----------



## Ramirez (Mar 14, 2011)

You guys just don't get it, first post someone else's opinion that Newt Gingrich is a socialist, or Sarah Palin is a Nazi or Santa Claus is a communist that should have been investigated by McCarthy. Then discuss.


----------



## elder999 (Mar 14, 2011)

Ramirez said:


> You guys just don't get it, first post someone else's opinion that Newt Gingrich is a socialist, or *Sarah Palin is a Nazi* or Santa Claus is a communist that should have been investigated by McCarthy. Then discuss.


 

:lfao:


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 14, 2011)

:splutters into his tea:  Okay, that one got me by surprise .

Shouldn't that be "Eishockey Mutter" tho'?  Or is this typical Fascist/Communist/Anarchist/anything-that's-not-far-Right-ist propoganda?  After all it should really be "Obergruppen Eishockey Fuhrer" should it not? Otherwise you are belittling her importance and that's just not playing cricket :lol:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 14, 2011)

oh man this is all common knowledge...everyone know this....or at least that is what my Rice Krispies told me last week :uhyeah:


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 14, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> oh man this is all common knowledge...everyone know this....or at least that is what my Rice Krispies told me last week :uhyeah:


 
wasn't it "bigholly-woodie.com"?  Isn't that the source of all information?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 14, 2011)

Flying Crane said:


> wasn't it "bigholly-woodie.com"? Isn't that the source of all information?


 
Well that IS where my Rice Krispies read about it


----------



## crushing (Mar 14, 2011)

elder999 said:


> :lfao:


 
Nice!  A send up of the famous phrase, "Ich bin ein Berliner."  Which I found out recently does not really mean, "I am a communist donut."  That is, if you trust Wikipedia:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ich_bin_ein_Berliner#Jelly_doughnut_urban_legend


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 14, 2011)

crushing said:


> Nice! A send up of the famous phrase, "Ich bin ein Berliner." Which I found out recently does not really mean, "I* am a communist donut*." That is, if you trust Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ich_bin_ein_Berliner#Jelly_doughnut_urban_legend


 
No.... I think that might be 
Ich bin ein kommunistischer Krapfen


----------



## crushing (Mar 14, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> No.... I think that might be
> Ich bin ein kommunistischer *Krapfen*


 
HEY!  Watch your language, please!


----------



## billc (Mar 14, 2011)

And so the process starts.  Once they see everyone as a socialist my plans can finally take effect. Wait, did I just send this out, I meant it to just go to my right wing cell.  No,  I mean, wait...ah... I meant,yeah, I'll get back to you. Forget this post, it doesn't mean a thing, nothing to see here...


----------



## Blade96 (Mar 14, 2011)

LOL I just spit my tea over my monitor.

Now i needa buy a new one, thanks.

btw

you're a socialist. 

You socialist!


----------



## Bruno@MT (Mar 14, 2011)

Interesting.

Seems a couple of people are testy about my stupid post. The reason I say interesting is that equally stupid posts towards the other end of the political spectrum garner no such response form within the far right.

Seems to me that if you are annoyed by stupidity, you should be annoyed regardless of the political affiliation of the poster and the stupid argument he is trying to make. Political discussion would be much more productive if neither side cheered for their village idiots, just because they happened to be on the same team.


----------



## Ramirez (Mar 14, 2011)

Bruno@MT said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Seems a couple of people are testy about my stupid post. The reason I say interesting is that equally stupid posts towards the other end of the political spectrum garner no such response form within the far right.
> 
> Seems to me that if you are annoyed by stupidity, you should be annoyed regardless of the political affiliation of the poster and the stupid argument he is trying to make. Political discussion would be much more productive if neither side cheered for their village idiots, just because they happened to be on the same team.



  They just have no sense of humor,  even Bill is in on the fun and games. 


 Bill has entire threads dedicated to satirizing him ,that is no reason to get upset, 

 Bill is.......awesome.


----------



## Blade96 (Mar 14, 2011)

Ramirez said:


> They just have no sense of humor,  even Bill is in on the fun and games.
> 
> 
> Bill has entire threads dedicated to satirizing him that is no reason to get upset,
> ...



Bruno was hilarious, and Bill's post well...two of them together made me lose me tea.


----------



## billc (Mar 14, 2011)

Note to self: 

Begin phase 2 of the operation, start new thread, "Hitler was born in Kenya."


----------



## granfire (Mar 14, 2011)

billcihak said:


> Note to self:
> 
> Begin phase 2 of the operation, start new thread, "Hitler was born in Kenya."


I thought it was Hawaii...


----------



## Ramirez (Mar 14, 2011)

granfire said:


> I thought it was Hawaii...


 apparently Hawaii can't find a birth certificate for Adolph.


----------



## granfire (Mar 14, 2011)

Ramirez said:


> apparently Hawaii can't find a birth certificate for Adolph.



Look under 'Certificate of Life Birth'


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 14, 2011)

ROFLKLITA!  Now this is getting serious - that was Victory Ale rather than tea you just made me splutter! :lol:.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 15, 2011)

billcihak said:


> Note to self:
> 
> Begin phase 2 of the operation, start new thread, "Hitler was born in Kenya."


 
:mrtoilet: psst...:uhohh:...come here.....it wasn't Kenya...now this is top secret stuff so don't tell anyone I told you... It was Russian and he grew up in the Koshi Region of Nepal... he is the 3rd cousin of.... I already said to much... there on to me.... must make my escape :flushed:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 15, 2011)

crushing said:


> HEY! Watch your language, please!


 
But I'm talkin' about Donut :uhyeah:


----------



## crushing (Mar 15, 2011)

Ramirez said:


> apparently Hawaii can't find a birth certificate for Adolph.


 
What does that matter?  They are incredibly easy to produce on a laser printer these days.


----------

